# Rotella Hydraulic Trans Oil



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I wouldn't be asking for any other oil except this one. Would you use it for NH-134?


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

I use that in my JD 6400, haven't had any issues but YMMV


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I would think they don't cheat on what specs they say it meets and if it meets your product specs should be fine is what my shop guy tells me over and over.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I always think of what a guy said he was a real good tractor mechanic Over the years he worked for various dealers in the area and has been schooled on green and red tractors well. He always says Any other name brand fluids will work In regards to trans hydraulic In the tractors , But not all those fluids are compatible and not all those fluids will mix well together


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I’ve been useing it a few years.Stock up when TSC sends out 10% coupons and/or Shell has rebates.


----------

